# Ebay Dispute



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stupidly I sold a hard drive last week and sent it out Royal Mail first class but forgot to send it recorded which I always do normally.

Of course today I see a dispute filed against me for none delivery. I only posted it out on Tuesday or Wednesday. No contact from buyer just an open dispute. This is a concern as I think it will go against my record. It also rings alarm bells as surely after a few days you would simply contact the seller first.

I have to resolve the problem by the 26th apparently but Royal Mail do not consider the parcel lost until 15 days are up so beyond the 26th.

I guess I will have to refund the buyer and make a claim against Royal Mail assuming the buyer is willing to state to Royal MAil it never arrived which if he is a Scam artist he just wont bother.

Its only £25 so not a major issue but I want to avoid a black mark if possible.

Any pointers from you Ebay experts?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think it goes against your ebay record so long as you respond promptly to the buyer and give the appropriate refund. The dispute will be closed once you have refunded the buyer and the transaction will be cancelled.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Peter

I am confusing myself now, Mrs D kept the receipt and I think it looks like it was sent out recorded. Ill check tomorrow.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have had this myself, you will loose what ever you do, so the best way is to do as you thought, refund straight away and ask for them to send details to your email address to help you claim against the Royal Mail. Make sure you say you need their help, for some reason this stops them being paranoid like Kev.:grin2::grin2:
If you did get a receipt that is signed for, tell Ebay your problem, get them onside.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

It wont go against you unless you have the dispute decided against you by ebay.
If it is signed for you need to enter the tracking number from your receipt onto the ebay postage details.
The buyer may have not necessarily meant to open a case. Its done automatically if they click on "My Item has not arrived"
They often think they are just inquiring as ebay doesn't make it clear as ebay doesnt give a **** about sellers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd go through Ebay all the way, no phone calls stick to messages via Ebay, all recorded that way.

I went to collect something yesterday, turned out to be crap, so left it there, I'll be starting a refund, goods not as described today unless the seller refunds me by 5pm, i only got to speak to his mum.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Ebay won't allow a buyer to register negative feedback without them having a "conversation" with you

Dick


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Ebay won't allow a buyer to register negative feedback without them having a "conversation" with you
> 
> Dick


That's new, it wasn't like that before.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks all but its been resolved.

I replied through the resolution centre and apologised for the fact that the item and not been delivered but that I had proof of postage and would attempt to track the parcel via Royal mail who should be able to track it and trace it as they take Mail Fraud very seriously if someone other than you has signed for it and kept it. 

Miraculously during the night the buyer has cancelled the claim, his son had it apparently. Well thats the gist of the response as it looked like a child had written it..


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Thanks all but its been resolved.
> 
> I replied through the resolution centre and apologised for the fact that the item and not been delivered but that I had proof of postage and would attempt to track the parcel via Royal mail who should be able to track it and trace it as they take Mail Fraud very seriously if someone other than you has signed for it and kept it.
> 
> Miraculously during the night the buyer has cancelled the claim, his son had it apparently. Well thats the gist of the response as it looked like a child had written it..


Has the slight sniff of a try-on to me, and then they realised it had not worked when you could produce evidence of delivery. Or am I just very sceptical?

Geoff


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I had that once. I googled the sellers username and found all sorts of bad stuff on him. When I told him that I had been speaking to the royal mails fraud department and they would look into it in detail suddenly he found it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could also be the truth, Liz took in a small parcel for me ages ago, I wasn't in rush for it, but she just put it on a shelf and forgot all about it, I'd seen it, but we both buy stuff so I didn't look at it, I went right through the process with the seller, they checked, it had been signed for, guess who by  , there are crooks out there, also busy people.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I do a lot on Ebay these days as I go to auctions and buy lots, then split them and sell on Ebay. Its not a living but it buys the food each week :smile2:

My general rule is that if it is under a tenner I send it second class with no signature. If its over then a signature is required.

In every instance I also charge postage or have built it in to the selling price.

So far I have had only one non arrival which was last week as it happens so I refunded the £5.30.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Could be genuine could be trying it on. I guess Ill never know. Just seemed odd to go directly to the resolution centre after just a few days. I would have expected a general contact email asking where it was first. Had I not responded in time Ebay would have just refunded the money. Maybe some people do not check their ebay messages and could fall foul of this type of scam if they do not respond in time. 

I dont sell a lot, just bits of IT Stuff that fall into my hands FOC. This was two 1tb hard drives out of a knackered NAS server. I kept one for general backup here and flogged the other.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> Could be genuine could be trying it on. I guess Ill never know. Just seemed odd to go directly to the resolution centre after just a few days. I would have expected a general contact email asking where it was first. Had I not responded in time Ebay would have just refunded the money. Maybe some people do not check their ebay messages and could fall foul of this type of scam if they do not respond in time.
> 
> I dont sell a lot, just bits of IT Stuff that fall into my hands FOC. This was two 1tb hard drives out of a knackered NAS server. I kept one for general backup here and flogged the other.


Opening a dispute in the resolution centre is the recommended way I think Barry of dealing with this as it formally records that something hasn't arrived. I quite often buy things from China (consumer electronics) and from time to time things don't arrive within the estimated delivery window. I open a dispute, the seller responds and apologises and asks if I will give it more time (usually until a week or so before the expiry date of the dispute) and asks that I contact them again at the newly agreed date. Obviously if it's arrived in the meantime then I close the dispute and if it hasn't arrived then I contact the seller and they action a refund and then propose that the transaction is cancelled. I get the refund and cancel the transaction.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Agree with Peter, best to go through ebay or PayPal as the case may be.

Just had two queries myself, one was a spare Dell PSU for the new laptop, advertised as the new style and pictured as such, but the old type turned up. Raised a case and the seller has sent a tracked return label and will refund.

The other wasn't the seller's fault at all, I bought two Microsoft Office DVD sets and after I installed one I already had, I couldn't verify it with Microsoft so took it off. New ones failed to install with a message that the licence key was wrong. A bit of investigation in the Windows Registry showed some remnants of the first install. Once they were cleared it installed OK, I had it verified and got SP3 while I was there.

I hadn't raised a case for this one and the seller and I sorted it out between us.

Pleased with the Dell, nice screen and almost a full sized keyboard and keypad.

Peter


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Even if it not sent recorded, if you send it via the post office they are using a 2D barcode that will track an item. So even though he might not have signed for it, The post office can see it was last scanned at the address. but no signature is needed. It is still in its infancy and not available on every delivery. This isa link they sent to me. but using there post office is the same.

http://www.royalmail.com/delivery-confirmation


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Just also be aware that the PO require proof of cost of an item if you try and get compo from them. Difficult in many cases especially if buying mixed lots from an auction.

Graham :smile2:


----------

